# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Άλλα θέματα της Ναυτιλίας > Χρήσιμα Links της Ναυτιλίας >  Sites Ναυπηγείων - Shipbuilders

## Asterias

*Daewoo Shipbuilding & Marine Engineering* 
*http://www.dsme.co.kr*

*Hyundai Heavy Industries*
*http://www.hhi.co.kr*

*Hyundai Mipo Dockyard* 
*http://www.hmd.co.kr*

*Hanjin Heavy Industries & Construction*
*http://www.hhic.co.kr*

*Samsung Heavy Industries*
*http://www.shi.samsung.co.kr*

*SHINA SHIPBUILDING*
*http://www.shinaship.com*

*Daesun shipbuilding & engineering*
*http://www.daesuns.co.kr*

*STX Shipbuilding*
*http://www.stxship.co.kr*

*Shin-Young Shipbuilding Ind*
*http://www.ssico.co.kr*

*YONGSUNG SHIPBUILDING*
*http://www.yongsungyard.co.kr*

*Hyundai Samho Heavy Industries*
*http://www.hshi.co.kr*

----------


## Giorgos_D

To site της COSCO, μιας απο τις μεγαλύτερες εταιρίες στο χώρο της ναυτιλίας και της βιομηχανιας με πολλά ναυπηγεια στην Κίνα:

http://www.cosco.com/en/index.jsp

Και το ναυπηγειο της στη Nantong που ασχολειται μονο με newbuildings

http://www.nacks.com.cn/index-e.php

----------

